# School Operas



## Marlinark (Nov 12, 2009)

My school choir has completely dedicated themselves to opera singing as their crazyteacher/ principle created our opera choirs as our [url removed] high school mascots.

Truth about is ... It is pretty cool but I can't sing.


----------

